# Pro's and Con's of Gas hob on Island Unit



## Henrieta (1 Mar 2009)

Hi all,
Does anyone have any practical experience of using a gas hob on their island unit. We are designing our kitchen at the moment and really want to have one but a lot of people think they are a bad idea in terms of safety etc. Also do you have to have a split level island in order to have a splash back for the hob unit? Would really appreciate any advise or comments. Thanks.


----------



## jerry1 (1 Mar 2009)

I dont know if this is any help to you, i have recently put in a new kitchen and went with a electric ceramic hob i did have thoughts of using gas but to be honest theres not much difference between them, i also find it much cleaner than a gas hob.. as for a splash back that would depend on how much you cook and how messy a cook you are if it was me id leave an island as a work space & breakfast bar as you will need ventalation there also


----------



## Clarelassie (2 Mar 2009)

Hi Henrieta,

We are planning the same thing - we were just thinking of having a level Island as we don't do much frying - nearly everything is in a pot or wok.
Will be very interested to hear other replies!


----------



## Venetia (2 Mar 2009)

The only con we found was on the financial side, an extractor fan for an island unit is about 3 times the price of the standard up against the wall ones.  Think we paid 1,000 for what is in effect a glorified hoover!


----------



## davidoco (2 Mar 2009)

Venetia said:


> The only con we found was on the financial side, an extractor fan for an island unit is about 3 times the price of the standard up against the wall ones. Think we paid 1,000 for what is in effect a glorified hoover!


 
2nd that.  Also allowance will have to be made for ducting to external wall.


----------



## dubgem (2 Mar 2009)

I don't have this setup myself, but one thing strikes me about your question - do all the people telling you not to do it have any experience of it themselves, or are they just standard nay-sayers?  If they're nay-sayers you can take their advice out of the equation and just go on informed advice and your own understanding of what you want and need.

It's not quite the same thing, but I got herringbone-parquet effect lino throughout my house and not one person thought it was a good idea, some quite vocally.  But now it's down all the same people are complimenting me on it, and I'm very glad I stuck to my guns.


----------



## galwaytt (2 Mar 2009)

I don't have one - but I wish I did.   I did put the sink in the island, which is a good idea.

Ducting to ext walls is no extra, bar the length of plastic pipe, to connect.   The extractor itself may be more.


----------



## Henrieta (2 Mar 2009)

Thanks for that Jerry1. Just a bit confused about your advise, are you saying that although you yourself have the hob on the island you would recommend keeping the island as a work surface and breakfast bar? I suppose we are interested in how practical people find having the hob there whether it be gas or electric isn't the issue really. We like the idea of it there as we feel it would allow for more social interaction while your cooking but want to hear if anyone has one and felt it was a bad idea for any reason. Thanks a million for all replies.


----------



## davidoco (2 Mar 2009)

Henrieta said:


> ...............for more social interaction while your cooking .........


 
There is nothing social about steam and heat wafting across the room. My 690 m3/hr extractor can struggle at times to collect all steam from cooking.


----------



## Dinny (2 Mar 2009)

We have a gas hob in our island. It is on one level and has the extractor above it. I find it great with no issues at all.


----------



## dinjoecurry (3 Mar 2009)

We have an island unit which is split level Top level is hardwood and we use it as a breakfastbar.The lower level is granite and has an induction "ribbon hob" ie 4 plares in a single line + a single bowl sink c/w waste disposal unit.air extraction  is provided by a hood sunk into the top level It all works very well and looks good


----------



## Moneypit (3 Mar 2009)

We did this about a year ago and I have no regrets whatsoever, I love it and I love the way you can socially interact and not have your back to whatever's going on.  I'd much prefer a hob over a sink in an island anyday. We went for a 5 ring gas on glass hob not that it makes any different what you go for but just to say we've no problems with not having a splash back.  No safety issues either and we've two small children.  As one other poster said the only downside we found was the extractor fan as island ones tend to be a lot more expensive.  I'd say definitely go for it.


----------



## Henrieta (3 Mar 2009)

Thanks everyone, that's really helpful. I'm more reassured now to go for it and not to have a split level for a splash back since I read your feedback particularly yours Moneypit. The safety issue was the other concern but you've had yours a year and clearly had no issues. Are you happy with the extractor fan, what type is it?


----------



## Moneypit (5 Mar 2009)

Hi, ours is ok but you can get better but you're talking big money, the only gripe I'd have with ours is that it's quite noisy but it's hard enough to find a very quiet one.  We bought our hob, oven and microwave all from KAL - Neff products, the Neff Island Extractor was a fair bit over budget so we went instead for the Franke Island Extractor (I think it was around €800) which does the job.  One tip I was told in the Neff showroom is to put your extractor on low about 20 mins before you start to cook and this helps a lot, it's something a lot of people make the mistake in not doing (myself included).


----------



## Clarelassie (5 Mar 2009)

Thanks for all your great info! Must look around a the noise factor of extractor fans - not something I would have considered!


----------



## Bumper22 (5 Mar 2009)

Not trying to divert you from your gas hob in a island idea, but last year we got a new kitchen and installed an induction hob in a quartz counter top. Like otheres, we love being able to cook while facing the the room. The induction hob heats much the same as a gas. We purchased a "Downdraft" extractor fan, which sits inside the counter top and pops up when we need to use the extraction. Both products came from - de deitrich. The extraction fan is brilliant and avoids the hanging from the roof business. They were expensive, but we eventually ordered them online from UK, saving big bucks.  You might want to take a look on the de-deitrich website.


----------



## dubgem (5 Mar 2009)

Ikea do a free-hanging extractor hood for Stg£440 - http://www.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/30123858


----------



## doyler (2 Feb 2010)

Dutchy said:


> Not trying to divert you from your gas hob in a island idea, but last year we got a new kitchen and installed an induction hob in a quartz counter top. Like otheres, we love being able to cook while facing the the room. The induction hob heats much the same as a gas. We purchased a "Downdraft" extractor fan, which sits inside the counter top and pops up when we need to use the extraction. Both products came from - de deitrich. The extraction fan is brilliant and avoids the hanging from the roof business. They were expensive, but we eventually ordered them online from UK, saving big bucks. You might want to take a look on the de-deitrich website.


 

I am putting an island in my kitchen and want a down draft extractor fan can anyone tell me what type of underground pipes i need to put in the foundations for this?


----------



## Surreal (6 Feb 2010)

the best advice is to get an installation manual for the appliance or ask the agents/dealers - suitable piping can vary from appliance to appliance.

using the wrong size & type of ducting can have a drastic effect on the extraction rate


----------

